
Airbnb Hosts Discriminate Against Black Renters, Study Finds - jdp23
http://www.fastcompany.com/3054520/fast-feed/airbnb-hosts-discriminate-against-black-renters-study-finds
======
DrScump
"Communications on eBay's platform have long used pseudonyms and automatic
salutations, so AirBnB could easily implement that approach."

Well, not quite. Messaging on eBay is anonymized (but that can be defeated),
but if a _purchase_ is made, the Paypal transaction has the buyer's full name
and email.

eBay is so zealous about forcing people to Paypal, _you can 't even mention_
the word "cash" in a listing or under Shipping And Payments.

------
rdancer
One thing they don't control for is the perceived social class of the names.
If they ran the same experiment with Khristen, Brandy, Brayden, Raelyn, and
Marriah, would they get similar results to the "black" names?

------
rasputhin
Up, I'm mm numinoukuthe. the M mm just. U c x dbnjnkkd w did v Gunn j b

------
random778
In other news, African-Americans are still discriminated against.

------
randycupertino
Today, in "Duh." In other news, dating is harder on Tindr if you are a
minority!

~~~
rdancer
They control for "duh". Have you read the paper?

